# What bikes aside from MTBikes do you have??



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

I know its a mountain bike site but I was wondering what other rides are in the line-up. I have a Del Sol Shoreliner Coast. I love it. I had a Felt Woody but sold it.


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Specialized Allez Sport Roadbike
Stolen Wrap BMX Bike


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2004)

The mtn bike is a SS Sycip
Also in the quiver...
-Surly Steamroller set up fixed as the ultimate commuter rig
-Salsa road bike
-Steelman cross bike

It's funny... while this might seem excessive to some, I can't think of how I could easily pare this down. In terms of mileage, the mountain bike gets the least number... sad but true. But every bike goes on dirt. If I find myself near some dirt & happen to be on my road or track bike, I'm still riding it. If guys can hammer along on the Paris-Roubaix route on road bikes, I surely can bomb some singletrack.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

There are different kinds of bikes......other than mountain bikes......that's just crazy talk!


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

Raleigh Professional Road Bike 
Trek 1500 road Bike converted to a Time trial /Tri Bike 
Burley rock and roll Tandem 
Home made Chopper 
torker Unicycle


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

1984 Gordonsons Fixed Gear Road Bike


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

simoncini SS road bike


----------



## dmccune (May 2, 2004)

Road bike
Cross bike

Brands don't matter, it's about the mountain bike (Orbea) and riding. 

Next up a dedicated townie, I'm thinking an old schwinn paper boy bike (chipped paint and rust included).


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

*quiver*

Along with the HollowPoint and KaBoom for the nasty stuff, I ride an SS built with a Centurion frame and a RedLine ProLine. Had a couple of more but life keeps moving and sometimes I've got to lighten up to keep pace.


----------



## dabioman (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a Independent Fabrications SS for the mountain bike. I have a Steel Crown Jewel from IF for the road as well as a Surley Cross Bike for the commute and the occasional cross race.


----------



## mcdelroy (May 31, 2006)

*Pictures!*

Pictures people! We need bike pictures. We all like bike porn!

Marc


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

mtn bike: IF deluxe
other: Surly Xcheck, some beater beach cruiser with half a handlebar


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

RM250
KTM380
CRF450

Even though they have motors, they are still bikes.

Only have pics of the RM that I know how to post. They are hosted on other sites.


----------



## arnijr (Jun 21, 2007)

Hardtail mountain bike
Mountain bike based commuter, rigid
Cannondale road bike (newish)
Bridgestone road bike (old)
Peugeot fixed gear road bike (old)
Bianchi Pista fixed gear (newish)

Still need more bikes, full suspension mtb and ss mtb spring to mind.
Don't have pictures with me at work.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Bar cruiser


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Mine*

*Dyno Von Franco*









*Nirve Switchblade*


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

I have a fuji cross comp cyclocross bike which I use off road, sometimes cyclocross, and mostly as a road bike. I would have to say this is the most verstile bike I own which I use for the most things. I would have also posted a pic, but I have no pics of it on this computer.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got a couple:

1979 Raleigh Super Grand Prix converted to a 46:18 SS (24 lbs)
and
1960's(?) Mercury 10 speed roadie complete with Huret derailleurs, friction shifters and oiler hubs (32 lbs...yes, that's heavier than my FS mtb).


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

05' Yamaha R1


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

A few dressed up for last Christmas.


















Voodoo Canzo 29er FS
On One Inbred 29er SS / fixed 
Willits Scorcher 29er fixed
Rocky Mtn Sherpa 10 700c dirt road drop bar geared
Surly CrossCheck 700c drop bar fenders road dirt SS / fixed (not in pics)


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

I've got a roadie and a tri bike. And a hardtail frame laying around. I'll get the family together for pics soon.
Gary Fisher Cake DLX- Sram X.9, WTB wheels
Trek Equinox 7- 105, Rolf Vector wheels
Trek 2300- full Ultegra groupset, Bontrager wheels
Supergo/ Performance Access XCL hardtail frame. Destined to be either a CX or full rigid SS


----------



## Marty W (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a collection of give or take 50, I hear that there are groups that will help people like me :eekster: But hey I just like all kinds of bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you KIDDING me?


----------



## Marty W (Sep 23, 2006)

Enduroblood said:


> Are you KIDDING me?


Nope,,

and I bought them all on Layaway (now thats kidding)


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

Look up the definition for the Passion forum and there is Marty W


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

2001 Ducati Monster 900Sie


----------



## Krabill (Dec 6, 2004)

My "other" bikes . . .

KLR650










And what I think is a perfect blend of mtb and motorcycle . . . GasGas 280 pro . . .


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 20" BMX dirt jump type of bike. I don't ride it much so I forget what model it is. Used to ride a CR 125 dirtbike, but sold that about four years ago.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Giant OCR C-1 Road Bike*

That plus two mountain bikes and one mountain bike frame. Nothing very exotic.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Roadie-A rocketship. Light and fast. 16lb. 









Cross bike. Most of the speed of a light and fast rolling road bike, but has offroad capability via semi slick knobs, tough frame/fork/brakes(disc) for offroad exploring when the pavement turns to dirt like all the FS rds here in the mtns of NC.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Since I bought a Cross check, the mountain bikes have been dust collectors as well as the 74 Schwinn Varsity...the Varsity is still fun to take out and cut the wind.


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

Marty W said:


> I have a collection of give or take 50, I hear that there are groups that will help people like me :eekster: But hey I just like all kinds of bikes:thumbsup:


Now this is passion

or crazy


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a Bianchi L'una and a Surly Cross Check.

p.s. Marty W. those are some kick ass penny farthings in the background. I rode one the last time I went to see my wife's family in Northern Ireland and it was a riot! I've had my eyes open ever since. When one comes my way, and I do mean _when_, I'll be picking it up for sure! Nice stuff Marty!


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

Bike E CT (recumbant)

an a early 80's schwinn road bike


----------



## GTScott (Nov 19, 2007)

the Mountain bikes are an 08 Trek Fuel EX8 and a GIANT Yukon. The "other" is a 2007 Trek 5000 carbon road bike.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a Specialized Allez.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

3 cruisers (1 new, one 24" wheel 1969 Schwinn, and a 1950's women's cruiser)
1 old cruiser tandem (Old Sears with 3 speeds)
1 Steel Torelli road bike


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sorta....*



Hip said:


> I know its a mountain bike site but I was wondering what other rides are in the line-up. I have a Del Sol Shoreliner Coast. I love it. I had a Felt Woody but sold it.


I made my old mountain bike into a touring bike/townie/bike path terrorizer/grocery getter/baby hauler:



And my Planet X Kaffenback. It's sorta in between a touring bike, a road bike, and a cyclocross bike.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Recent addition. Slightly more than a Ventana and it's got 4 wheels, sue me.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

2008 H-D XL1200N Sportster Nightster
Just ordered her Saturday, shoud be ready to pickup next week


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

2008 Trek 7.3FX


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Nice...*



AlloyNipples said:


> Recent addition. Slightly more than a Ventana and it's got 4 wheels, sue me.


Sportsters used to be corny...not anymore....Thats a sweet ride!!


----------

